#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Você está procurando emprego na área de Telecomunicações?

## Buenano

**

*Banco de Talentos Projeta Telecom*

O mercado de Fibra no Brasil nos últimos 3 anos teve um crescimento significativo mais em 2015 ocorreu uma desaceleração no crescimento de infraestrutura. Atualmente o foco das grandes operadoras é colocar clientes na base. 

No em tando existe um problema no desenvolvimento da tecnologia que é profissionais qualificados para diversos cargos como:

Oficial de Rede Externa
Ténico em Fibra Óptica
Ténico de Suporte
Técnico de Vendas
Projetista

Pensando nisso nós da Projeta Telecom estamos fazendo um banco de talentos para atender as necessidades dos nossos clientes e parceiros.

>>> FAZER CADASTRO AGORA!

----------


## hugomatosk

Boa tarde !
meu nome é Hugo matos e sou técnico em redes e já atuo no mercado desde 2006 na parte de infra estrutura e configuração de antenas wifi (ponto a ponto ).
meu fone é (11) 986947893.

----------


## Buenano

Olá Hugo, 

Segue a baixo o link para cadastro no site da Projeta Telecom. 

>>> FAZER CADASTRO AGORA!


Abraço,

Att, Thiago Buenano.

----------


## Rokagi

Boa tarde

Estou em Goiânia sou tecnico em telecomunicações e tecnico em fibra óptica, vocês tem algum tipo de oportunidade para esta região ( cadastro já esta feito)

----------


## Buenano

Olá, boa tarde Sr. @*Rokagi* até o momento não tenho, mais faça seu cadastro que surgindo alguma oportunidade para sua região vamos entrar em contato com você. Muito Obrigado!

----------

